# Collective "I've Been Naughty..." Haul!



## JennsJewelz (Mar 17, 2011)

This is everything I've hauled cumulatively from beginning of February to now! It doesn't include any of my Peacocky stuff, because that would make it way too embarassing - that was my "January" haul!  Some of this I B2M'd for, and some stuff I got on sale or at a discounted price, but stillllll....






  	First Row, Left to Right: Marquise D', Mighty Aphrodite, Amazon Princess, Too Faced Shadow Insurance, Dior Diorshow Waterproof, L'Oreal Extra Volume Waterproof Collagen Mascara, Revlon Grow Luscious Waterproof Mascara, Quite Cute Plushglasses in Girl <3 Boy, Fashion Fanatic and Bubble Tea, Smith's Rosebud Salve

  	Second Row, Left to Right: Pink Cult, Nymphette, Sweetie, Naked Paris, Insanely It, Ultra Darling, Bare Again, Docile, Pretty Please, Painted On, Quiet Please

  	Bottom: LORAC Multiplex 3D glosses in 3D and 4D





  	CND Base Coat, Seche Vite (giant bottle!), OPI Black Shatter, Teenage Dreams, Sephora OPI Mash-Up (from Glee Collection), China Glaze Crackle Glaze in Lightning Bolt, CG Sea Spray (from Anchor's Away), CG Crackle Glaze in Cracked Concrete, Butter London Nail Lacquers in All Hail the Queen and No More Waity, Katie

  	Some close-ups and swatches:




  	Wonder Woman









  	Quite Cute + Lip Balm




  	Jeanius Lippies (Plus QP from Cham Pale - I got it instead of Acid Washed!)




  	Sheen Supremes




  	Sheen Supremes swatched top to bottom: Bare Again, Ultra Darling, Insanely It




  	Pink Cult, Nymphette, Sweetie, Naked Paris




  	Lippies swatched top to bottom: Naked Paris, Sweetie, Nymphette


  	That's it! I really love everything I got - sorry I couldn't swatch everything! My pictures are taken with my camcorder and aren't the best quality. lol


----------



## Alicesandra (Mar 17, 2011)

Love all the stuff you got! Wish all the money I currently get wasn't going to my college, or I would do a haul like that myself~!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 17, 2011)

^^ Thanks! See, here's the thing - I'm a student too, doing my Master's! Eeep! I budgeted for all this, but still - I overspent my budget by a fair bit, so no more for me until April and my next paycheck! lol


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 17, 2011)

Gorgeous bunch of goodies!  And we like the same colours, too! I envy you those blush duos from the WW collection. They sold out way too quick around here so I never had the chance to grab one!  I love Nymphette. By accident I ordered an extra and it is the one and only gloss by MAC that stays in my purse all the time!  You will love it!   You got an excellent variety of things and look at all those crackle n/p!  Oooh!  Have lots of fun with it all!!


----------



## RebeccaV (Mar 17, 2011)

Great haul! I was so excited to get the black shatter, the first time I used it, it turned out wonderfully. Now I just can't seem to make it shatter properly, it just separates in thin stringy lines now instead of the nice chunks, so I've given up  I really want teenage dream! I normally don't like glitter polishes but that one is stunning. Enjoy!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 17, 2011)

RebeccaV said:


> Great haul! I was so excited to get the black shatter, the first time I used it, it turned out wonderfully. Now I just can't seem to make it shatter properly, it just separates in thin stringy lines now instead of the nice chunks, so I've given up  I really want teenage dream! I normally don't like glitter polishes but that one is stunning. Enjoy!


  	Thanks! That's too bad about the Black Shatter!  I've heard using a thicker coat of it helps it to divide into thicker chunks... maybe that will help you! And TD is gorgeous - a pain in the butt to get off, but so pretty on, especially under Black Shatter!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2011)

i already commented in the bimbo thread but your haul is freaking amazing! so many wonderful goodies!


----------



## Alicesandra (Mar 18, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> ^^ Thanks! See, here's the thing - I'm a student too, doing my Master's! Eeep! I budgeted for all this, but still - I overspent my budget by a fair bit, so no more for me until April and my next paycheck! lol



 	Aw, I currently have all my money going into my degree so I don't have to worry about it later. The only 'extra' money i get goes to bills and what not. But i don't mind really, i know that if i went ahead and did something like this i would completely blow my budget as well!


----------

